# shaving soap,..clayless



## hozhed (May 9, 2015)

So I took you guys advice and made up some simple, glycerin based (sfic) shaving soap and left out the clay. I'll be hornswoggled..........it works great. Better all around shave with both my straight and my Merker DE razors. Better foam, as close or closer shave, not as dry, and rinses better. ****,..........just when you thought you knew everything....lol


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 10, 2015)

So you used a melt and pour base?


----------



## hozhed (May 10, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> So you used a melt and pour base?



Yes....SFIC.....at first just a chunk in my dish with my clay CP soap......then I threw out the clay soap out altogether.....should have tried it a long time ago. No clay....no recipe,no problem......so far anyways


----------



## LBussy (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for reporting back on your findings.  It's pretty consistent with what a few of us have found.

I think the test you used might be a little unfair to the clay though (and I can't believe I'm saying this).  Did you hydrate the clay first?  If not, it might have been overly-grainy.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 10, 2015)

It's also a little bit different as we make a hp shave soap rather than using a base. I don't know much about M&P (sounds like a song) but as it contains a lot of glycerine I think that clay would be utterly superfluous. With a hp shave soap, you have to add something, either clay or (my preference) glycerine


----------



## IrishLass (May 10, 2015)

Adding goodly amount of stearic acid to my lye-based shave soap gave me the ability to drop the clay in my formula.


IrishLass


----------



## hozhed (May 10, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Thanks for reporting back on your findings. It's pretty consistent with what a few of us have found.
> 
> I think the test you used might be a little unfair to the clay though (and I can't believe I'm saying this). Did you hydrate the clay first? If not, it might have been overly-grainy.


 

I did not hydrate the clay,Gent, However, it was not that dry,or grainy.. I tried it (glycerin
) again today and am still amazed/ its just plain old, SFIC shave soap base with some left over crystal clear base. that's it. It works great and a child could make it. Its foamy, slippery, stays wet. its great!


----------

